# Goodbye Old 745li Hello New 750li..pics here



## wwb4 (Dec 29, 2005)

tq2k said:


> I agree, among the new BMW models I like the 7's interior the most and the car especially after the exterior facelift.


I definitely agree with you.....I do like the 7 "more" since the exterior facelift.


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

wwb4 said:


> Did he throw in anything else.....like some all season mats...... keychains......or a BMW travel mug... .....he could have done better than a $50 gift certificate for all the money that you spent. Maybe like a free invisible bra application for the front end of your car of something?


ha i wish just the gift certificate...and an umbrella with their logo...yeah right..lol 90 thousand dollar car they couldve done alot better..


----------



## wwb4 (Dec 29, 2005)

kato23 said:


> .*.......90 thousand.....*


x2  Even though I know that you probably spent roughly $50k-$65k on your previous CPO 745il.


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

wwb4 said:


> x2  Even though I know that you probably spent roughly $50k-$65k on your previous CPO 745il.


yeah your dead on...spent like 61 with everything included


----------



## wwb4 (Dec 29, 2005)

kato23 said:


> yeah your dead on...spent like 61 with everything included


Exactly.....I wasn't trying to rub salt in the wound.....just giving you a tough time.  You "had" a beautiful car nonetheless, and your purchased "another" beautiful car. Congrats....enjoy it. :thumbup:


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

wwb4 said:


> Exactly.....I wasn't trying to rub salt in the wound.....just giving you a tough time.  You "had" a beautiful car nonetheless, and your purchased "another" beautiful car. Congrats....enjoy it. :thumbup:


thanks im happy so thats a good thing..i think ill enjoy this car alot its actually fun to drive again...


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

wwb4 said:


> Exactly.....I wasn't trying to rub salt in the wound.....just giving you a tough time.  You "had" a beautiful car nonetheless, and your purchased "another" beautiful car. Congrats....enjoy it. :thumbup:


thanks


----------



## wwb4 (Dec 29, 2005)

kato23 said:


> thanks im happy so thats a good thing..i think ill enjoy this car alot its actually fun to drive again...


No prob............................


----------



## wwb4 (Dec 29, 2005)

kato23 said:


> thanks


...your welcome. :thumbup:


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

I love that color combo, in the comming weeks your going to have to tell me how easy that car is to get dirty. As much as I love our black car, I just hate it for the fact that its impossible to wash w/o getting swirl marks and the slightest bit of dust on it makes it look horrible.

If I were to get a 750/760 i'd surely get that interior dispite the color I get on the outside, looks fantastic, its Creme Beige/Black two tone. Enjoy your new ride!:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

Let's see lots of pics now before you put some atrocious rims on it! 

:stickpoke 


BTW...nice color combo :thumbup:


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

alpinewhite325i said:


> Let's see lots of pics now before you put some atrocious rims on it!
> 
> :stickpoke
> 
> BTW...nice color combo :thumbup:


glad you dont like the rims...just makes my car stand out more


----------



## NTB (Oct 20, 2004)

So i guess the Black on Black 760Li is out of the picture now.


----------



## D2-AUTOSPORT (Feb 14, 2006)

Hey man, I know I already gave you congrats behind the scenes, but I just wanted to show some support on the thread. 

The car looks great, of course you know what I think about the color thumbup: ), and as you said, it makes no sense to pay for anything and not be satisfied, if you have the resources then get exactly what you want. 

I would be interested in a comparo between the 2 from another 7 newbie. 

How is the new iDRIVE interface (with the updated menus, etc)


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

kato23 said:


> Alpine white and loaded to the max with every available option...OMG im in love haha..:bigpimp: ...Sorry about the pics being dark but i just got it and couldnt wait to take pics of it...more pics coming soon and better ones...I also got Asanti af-132's but wont be here til next week...


nice looking car. how come no sport pkg?

too bad you going to "pimp-your-ride" it. you do know every time a 7er gets 22" chrome wheels, there an bmw engineer in munich drinking his sorrow away at the beer garden.


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

NTB said:


> So i guess the Black on Black 760Li is out of the picture now.


yeah its to hard to get and i was getting really impatient so i got the next best thing


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

yan_745Li said:


> nice looking car. how come no sport pkg?
> 
> too bad you going to "pimp-your-ride" it. you do know every time a 7er gets 22" chrome wheels, there an bmw engineer in munich drinking his sorrow away at the beer garden.


oh i dont like the sport package all that much..its perfect the way it is...today i put 50% smoke tint all the way around..i went with 50 because with the shades..in the back i didnt really need it real dark...and i love how it came out....well i guess the engineers just are gonna have to drink up because the car just looks flawless with 22s ..thats why some of the big companies made rims specifically for this car... :bling: all the way haha


----------



## wwb4 (Dec 29, 2005)

kato23 said:


> oh i dont like the sport package all that much..its perfect the way it is...today i put 50% smoke tint all the way around..i went with 50 because with the shades..in the back i didnt really need it real dark...and i love how it came out....well i guess the engineers just are gonna have to drink up because the car just looks flawless with 22s ..thats why some of the big companies made rims specifically for this car... :bling: all the way haha


Make sure to post pics of it with the new tint job. :thumbup:


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

wwb4 said:


> Make sure to post pics of it with the new tint job. :thumbup:


oh i will im going to post them tomorrow when dreadfully im going to wash my grand prix also..i just cant seem to drive it anymore...think ill just give it to my lil bro...i plan on getting a range rover sport soon anyway so i dont have to drive my 7 all the time

the tint place i went to was trying to get me to put 35 percent copper on my car..which looked off to me..but they claimed alot of white luxury cars have it...i sure havent seen any...


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

D2-AUTOSPORT said:


> How is the new iDRIVE interface (with the updated menus, etc)


I like all the new menus except the new fm menu..i dont really like the way you select stations...the older version was easier to save stations and also easier to just scrolling through them...on the new version i dont even waste my time i just voice command it
I also dont like the fact that the front seat has absolutely no control over the dvd player..and im still trying to figure out how to the dvd playing the back seat but not have it coming through the speakers..so i can play the radio still


----------



## D2-AUTOSPORT (Feb 14, 2006)

kato23 said:


> I also dont like the fact that the front seat has absolutely no control over the dvd player..and im still trying to figure out how to the dvd playing the back seat but not have it coming through the speakers..so i can play the radio still


Yeah, I actually dont think you can do both (picture on screen / radio through speakers), I know that even with aftermarket dvd systems you have to do a overide or something.


----------



## gman750i (Jan 9, 2006)

Nice. Did you get that from Checkered Flag? I used to live in the Virginia Beach Area and know them well.


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

gman750i said:


> Nice. Did you get that from Checkered Flag? I used to live in the Virginia Beach Area and know them well.


Yes i Got it from checkered Flag...My dealers name is Zeno...i know them all very well also...they are a really cool dealership..almost everyone in that whole place was coming up to me and having long conversations when i was buying the car..really made the whole car buying experience kind of cool


----------



## gman750i (Jan 9, 2006)

I worked with John Cross on my last 3 BMW's: X5, 528i (wife), and 540i (mine). I moved to NJ now so I am working with another dealer. Checkered Flag was great, though. I was just in there looking around last Saturday during a visit.


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

gman750i said:


> I worked with John Cross on my last 3 BMW's: X5, 528i (wife), and 540i (mine). I moved to NJ now so I am working with another dealer. Checkered Flag was great, though. I was just in there looking around last Saturday during a visit.


oh really thats cool i know John...yeah i like that place alot...how is the dealership there


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

kato23 said:


> I like all the new menus except the new fm menu..i dont really like the way you select stations...the older version was easier to save stations and also easier to just scrolling through them...on the new version i dont even waste my time i just voice command it
> I also dont like the fact that the front seat has absolutely no control over the dvd player..and im still trying to figure out how to the dvd playing the back seat but not have it coming through the speakers..so i can play the radio still


yeah, you can select stations via voice:

FM [frequency]

for example, you can say "FM 102.3"


----------



## gman750i (Jan 9, 2006)

kato23 said:


> oh really thats cool i know John...yeah i like that place alot...how is the dealership there


The dealer here is pretty good. It's small, but close (about 10 miles) from my house. There are many BIG BMW Dealerships nearby in the NY area but they are no good. They treat you like you're just a number. There's a dealer about 2 miles from my office that I took my 540i to for service once and they were a bunch of a-holes. I told the manager that I would never buy anything from them, and he just kinda shrugged and said that he sells several 7's a day so that's ok. Nice, huh?


----------



## Kayani_1 (Dec 8, 2005)

Nice ride guy. I like the interior. The dark and light combo looks very different. Your car will look hot with 22" wheels. I perfer the looks of 745 over 750. To me the rear end is very lexus like. But the upgraded engine and improved I-drive and features as well as blue tooth phone makes it lots of fun on daily basis.


----------



## Kayani_1 (Dec 8, 2005)

If that was the case BMW cars would not have come with nothing more then 18 inch wheels. I guess those same engineers were crazy for offering a 19, 20 and 21 inch factory OEM wheels on BMW 7 series.

I guess you will soon be moving to lighter 18" wheels vs your heavier 19" wheels. Atleast you will be the one making BMW engineers happy.



yan_745Li said:


> nice looking car. how come no sport pkg?
> 
> too bad you going to "pimp-your-ride" it. you do know every time a 7er gets 22" chrome wheels, there an bmw engineer in munich drinking his sorrow away at the beer garden.


----------



## chris_lax (Feb 5, 2006)

how much did it cost u man? sweet lookin ride


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

Kayani_1 said:


> Nice ride guy. I like the interior. The dark and light combo looks very different. Your car will look hot with 22" wheels. I perfer the looks of 745 over 750. To me the rear end is very lexus like. But the upgraded engine and improved I-drive and features as well as blue tooth phone makes it lots of fun on daily basis.


I actually like the rear of the 750 better but thats cool becaue everyone have their own taste..and yeah the engine i a big difference...i also like the fact that not alot of people have 750s


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

chris_lax said:


> how much did it cost u man? sweet lookin ride


The sticker price was 86500 but after all the fees and taxes and junk it shot up alot more..


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

kato23 said:


> i also like the fact that not alot of people have 750s


huh? maybe where you live. here in bay area i see a tons of them (on top of two my friends also having just gotten them a 750)


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

yan_745Li said:


> huh? maybe where you live. here in bay area i see a tons of them (on top of two my friends also having just gotten them a 750)


well in general there are not alot of 750 owners...most own 745s thats just a fact...


----------



## wwb4 (Dec 29, 2005)

kato23 said:


> oh i will im going to post them tomorrow when dreadfully im going to wash my grand prix also..i just cant seem to drive it anymore...think ill just give it to my lil bro...i plan on getting a range rover sport soon anyway so i dont have to drive my 7 all the time
> 
> the tint place i went to was trying to get me to put 35 percent copper on my car..which looked off to me..but they claimed alot of white luxury cars have it...i sure havent seen any...


You should like the Range Rover Sport.....a friend of mine bought a Black/Black non "S" version when it first came out, and loves it.


----------



## wwb4 (Dec 29, 2005)

yan_745Li said:


> huh? maybe where you live. here in bay area i see a tons of them (on top of two my friends also having just gotten them a 750)


I think that it's "all" relative to where you live.


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

wwb4 said:


> You should like the Range Rover Sport.....a friend of mine bought a Black/Black non "S" version when it first came out, and loves it.


im sure i will ..i just want an suv that looks nice and isnt all over the place like escalade


----------



## intelecorp (Jul 9, 2006)

*Off the Subject*

Hey Kato23.. some nice posts you have here. Out of curiosity, are you the owner of the website you sign your posts with.. just wanted to know.. I have a similar line of business and was curious. You should definitely try the European Delivery. Im getting my first 750LI in a couple of weeks and an really looking forward to breaking the car out on the autobahn.. and cruising up to Prague for a little R&R also  LOL..


----------



## AusBmw (Jun 3, 2006)

WOW WE,thats micky mate:thumbup: :thumbup: ,there more buttons in the front of that cabin than button factory:rofl: love the back entertainment system,you know i'd love to have one of these cars,y because here in aus it's not uncommon to spend 6 or 7 hours on the road to travel 450 to 600 kms just to get to my olds joint,point is if had that id be in thae back watching a dvd after my stint at the wheel lol


----------



## FlyingZ06 (Aug 17, 2006)

Love White!


----------

